# Lightroom 4 is out now!!



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that Lightroom 4 is out has anyone used it yet? If so can anyone post their experience with it so far?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

DL it and try, it's only in open beta, everyone can play with it for free.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm waiting a while, I need everything to be supported before I switch. I need all my 3rd Party Plug-Ins, etc. to work, and most aren't supported yet because it just came out...


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I liked the beta and recently upgraded from 3 to 4. Trying to figure out why things didn't merge over and why 3 is still there.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> DL it and try, it's only in open beta, everyone can play with it for free.


 It is actually out now as a complete product with features that most likely wasn't in the beta.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

pandjpudge said:


> I liked the beta and recently upgraded from 3 to 4. Trying to figure out why things didn't merge over and why 3 is still there.


I just got it and I deleted 3 and used 4. all of my stuff was saved merged over into 4.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

How did you get it to merge? Nothing was brought over, it was like a fresh start for me. I was too tired to mess with it last night.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

To be honest I don't know how I did it. Before i deleted LR# I backed up the picture in the program and just deleted it and installed the new version. When I opened it up everything was there. 

I do like this version a lot better as the colors seems right. It is also easier for me to use too.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

That's interesting, I need to find time to mess with it. Hopefully I can figure it out this weekend. I'm going to a car event so I'll break in LR4 with that.


----------

